

Techies Get to Work at Hacker Dojo  - boh
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703386704576186530946790912.html?mod=WSJ_Tech_LEFTTopNews

======
citizenkeys
Hacker Dojo is a "hackerspace". Hackerspaces exist all over the world:
<http://hackerspaces.org/>

There is even a hackerspace in Pittsburgh:
<http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/HackPittsburgh>

In theory, hackerspaces are great places where "people can meet and work on
their projects." In practice, however, hackerspaces - like any start-up - have
the DNA of the co-founders and original visitors. As such, some hackerspaces
are better managed than others. Likewise, some hackerspaces are a better "fit"
for one type of hacking or another (start-up hacking, hardware hacking,
artistic hacking, etc.)

Hacker Dojo just happens to be extremely well-run, well-funded, and perfectly
located in the heart of Silicon Valley.

~~~
progrium
As one of the founders of Hacker Dojo, I'd like to say: well put.

Although I'd like to make clear the majority of our funding comes from member
dues, which is not unlike most hackerspaces.

------
MrDunham
I've been coming to the dojo for two months, and I have to say - it's been the
single most beneficial thing I have done for my startup. Period.

People - amazing, helpful, friendly. Not only met a cofounder, also found
other developers, founders w/ great advice, and new friends.

Ok I could gush all day, I'll stop (don't want to sound like an ad). But feel
free to drop by. I'm always willing to do a tour.

------
dweekly
Would love to have people drop by the Dojo anytime, or just ask me questions
here. (I'm the David Weekly who co-founded the Dojo, quoted in the article.)

------
krakensden
> sometimes even computer geeks want a little human contact

Patronize much?

------
T_S_
When people ask me what Hacker Dojo is all about, I tell them "Ever heard of a
think tank?. The Dojo is a do tank."

------
epenn
Here's a link to the Hacker Dojo website if anyone wants to explore further:
<http://wiki.hackerdojo.com/w/page/25437/FrontPage>

I wish something like this existed in Pittsburgh. Sounds like a great place.
If something like that does exist here and I just don't know about give me a
heads up! :-D

~~~
sbisker
Aaaaaactually... <http://www.hackpittsburgh.org/>

It's not quite as startup/software oriented, but everyone I knew in Pittsburgh
who went tells me they're good people.

There's also Dorkbot Pittsburgh, if you're into the trippy electronic art
scene: <http://www.dorkbot.org/dorkbotpgh/>

Go Steelers.

------
rdl
I usually work out of Sunfire in an office tower in downtown mountain view,
mainly because I get a nice desk in a secure office for free, and get to be
around great entrepreneurs and angels/vc people. However, I am also a member
of hackerdojo and find it a great place for team meetings, events, and
anything collaborative -- I just like having a desk where I can leave a bunch
of monitors and other stuff all the time, which is the one thing hackerdojo
doesn't offer.

Another great office space in mountain view is Layer 42, over by Google -- it
is a colo facility with cubes for rent, and you patch straight into your cage.

------
metavalent
Maybe if we hack real nice we can get an @anybots QB receptionist to greet
visitors some day. Would need new login kiosk option, though: Guest, Member,
Staff, Robot!

------
mmcdan
I went to the Dojo for a few events when I went to school in the Bay Area. It
sold me as a welcoming community and a safe space for exploring new ideas. I'm
considering relocating to the Bay just so that I'll have access to the
TechShop and HackerDojo communities.

Something that would normally take months takes only a few weeks when you are
surrounded by people who are working towards the same goal cheering you on.

------
kovar
On a semi-related question, I'm seriously considering moving back to Silicon
Valley to enable me to really focus on my startup. I can probably find couch
space with friends, but that gets old pretty quickly.

Any suggestions for finding good, simple accommodations around Mountain View?
I need a secure space with a bed, shower, and a simple kitchen, preferably not
shared.

Yep, I can do Craigslist etc, just wondering if I'm missing anything
untraditional.

~~~
semerda
Here's how I found accommodation in Mountain View.. Hope this helps ->
[http://www.theroadtosiliconvalley.com/moving/house-
hopping-f...](http://www.theroadtosiliconvalley.com/moving/house-hopping-find-
apartment/)

Oh and Hacker Dojo rocks! It's like a home away from home!

~~~
kovar
Hacker dojo may have been the tipping point for me. I've applied to YC and a
couple of others, but may not need that level of support. Hacker dojo may be
just right.

I started my first company in Mountain View almost 15 years ago. Seems an
auspicious place to start this one.

------
Nate75Sanders
Anything like this in Seattle? More interested in software than
hardware/"Make"/lock-picking/other forms of geekery, but I'll happily take a
mix.

~~~
ephermata
Try Metrix Create Space, in Capitol Hill. <http://metrixcreatespace.com/>

------
weehuy
I'm still a little intimidated by the weight of their crushing intellect
whenever I go to the dojo, but the friendly people make it bearable ;)

------
look_lookatme
Being a NYC dev, I get the feeling most of the local hackerspaces are mostly
hardware/art centric (Resistor or Alpha One), or they are co-working spaces
first and community space second (New Work City).

For a $100 a month I'd been in a NYC Hacker Dojo at least 2-4 evenings a week
if it was more of a start-up/developer type space than the others.

------
alain94040
The dojo is nice enough to host me for the co-founders meetup. It's a great
place, great people. If you are nearby Mountain View, check it out.

PS: it's one of the few places that let me bring alcohol, no questions asked.
It makes for so much better socializing :-)

~~~
rdl
Do any hackerspsces prohibit alcohol?

~~~
jayliew
Hacker Dojo does not. In fact, we have BYOB Happy Hours every Friday at 6pm.
Come on by, I'll give anybody a tour!

------
taylorbuley
I have been on the Dojo mailing list since well before launch but
unfortunately the $100/month membership fee has prevented me from being able
to enjoy in person. I resolve, however, that my business to at some point make
enough to pay for this some day!

~~~
phlux
Noisebridge.net is cheaper -- and donation based - you can stop by for free,
drop a $20 in the bucket and get right to hanging out and seeing whats going
on.

The soldering on mondays is really cool.

~~~
catch23
The Dojo is a little bit more expensive so that we can improve the space for
coworkers -- stuff like buying spare monitors, desks, chairs, heating &
cooling, etc.

There's no overhead -- 100% of the member's cash goes into rent & improving
the space. We have bi-weekly meetings where members can see how their money
gets used.

~~~
phlux
Yes, I recognize they are differnt -- was posting it as an alternative.

BTW- I had a thought today after reading your post; why dont hackerspaces,
like NoiseBridge and The Dojo partner with Techshop.ws -- It would be great to
see if each membership could get you access, or partial access to each space.

Techshop is amazing.

------
DTrejo
A bit off-topic:

I host Hack Fridays at Brown University in RI every friday. I'm seeing if I
can open it to the general public, but if you'd like an email when I figure it
out, email DTrejo [at] c̣ś.b̀r̉ọŵņ.ễd̃ǔ

------
sown
I've always wanted to take the machine learning class but it looks too fast
paced.

So what if I don't know what to do there? What if I can code or do something
but with no direction?

~~~
T_S_
The ML class has become popular and has been split into different streams. You
might try the intro class. Plenty of direction is supplied in that class.

~~~
sown
I guess I can try. Even the lower level classes feels too fast.

------
endergen
Does anyone have a recommendation for a Hackerspace type place in Mission
District?

~~~
jf
Have you been to Noisebridge?

~~~
endergen
Thanks, turns out its just a few blocks away.

